
Why 30 is the decade friends disappear – and what to do about it - rahuldottech
https://www.vox.com/2016/7/12/12148938/friendship-adult-challenges-solutions
======
ryeights
TL;DR: kids and work. One would assume the solution is encouraging your kids
to be more independent and pursuing work-life balance over increases in pay.

